# Cougar changes,,,Next RAC.



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the news release about upcoming lion hunts ,,
Bigger regions (9) , 8 with female quotes that will close entire regions early..

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... hange.html

"One additional factor-the number of female cougars taken in an area-could also result in the hunt in the area closing early. If a certain number of females were taken, the hunt would close early to protect the cougar population in the area."

Additional details will be available soon on the DWR RAC page..


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll be at the central meeting. I've got a meeting with the Houndsmen in the near future and I'm curious as to how they will recieve these proposals.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the link to the RAC meeting packet,,,

A lot of info, so far I like it.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... packet.pdf


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The Houndsmen Assoc is supporting the propsals. They don't agree 100% but are supporting.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I noticed that there is a difference in the female quota (percentage wise). What is the driving factor for this difference?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> I noticed that there is a difference in the female quota (percentage wise). What is the driving factor for this difference?


Female sub?quotas will be set at 25%?30% of the CMA quota for standard areas and
40%?50% for CMAs that are under predator management plans


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that there is a difference in the female quota (percentage wise). What is the driving factor for this difference?
> ...


Thanks

What kicks it into PMP?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If passed, as is, The only PMP unit would be the Sheep CMA...

Other Management areas could change to a PMP if Deer levels fall critically low.

I do like this plan, Most Hounds men are already being selective and not harvesting
females, this will add even more of an incentive to protecting adult females.


----------

